# Pool Party



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh that looks like soooo much fun. !!!


----------



## opie (Aug 31, 2011)

Roxie had A LOT of fun with the other dogs. You would think getting a bunch of dogs in a closed environment there would be issues, but every dog seemed to have fun. Roxie even made the front page of the Maumelle Friends of Animals Dog shelter Facebook page with her picture. 

Roxie even got in the deep end to swim some, and that was a first for her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a geat idea for a fundraiser. That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## opie (Aug 31, 2011)

It is a great idea and generates a lot of money for the local shelter. You also get a treat bag that has a few items from local pet businesses (treats, coupons, etc).


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, how great is that? My HOA community pool will not allow dogs, ever... and people start to freak out if you get even close to the gate with one. They will however allow diapered babies and rambunctious kids doing the cannonball in your face.....

When I retire I'm tearing out my middle garden and putting in a pool!


----------



## opie (Aug 31, 2011)

They do this every year before they close the pool and drain it.. It get shut down for all humans and they just allow dogs in the pool. I would not want to be in the pool anyway with what the dogs do in that pool. All of the pumps are off so nothing is getting filtered and this is done before they drain it for the winter. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, I know the dogs had a great time. 


Great fundraiser, hope it raised a lot of money for a great cause.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Opie*



opie said:


> Every year the local Community Center hosts a fund raiser for the dog shelter where they close off the swimming pool for dogs, where they can come play and swim. Here are some pics of Roxie on a beautiful day.
> 
> I have attached the pics, seeing how if I did it right.


Opie

Your Roxie is just beautiful - love the pictures!
I wish that every community in every state did this as a fundraiser for the animals!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We do the same thing at our local pool. In fact, it was just last weekend. It is one of the most popular events of the year for our local humane society.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like a great time was had by all! We are fortunate to have one in our back yard, which is used daily by the dogs!!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

opie said:


> They do this every year before they close the pool and drain it.. It get shut down for all humans and they just allow dogs in the pool. I would not want to be in the pool anyway with what the dogs do in that pool. All of the pumps are off so nothing is getting filtered and this is done before they drain it for the winter. I look forward to it every year.


What a great idea! First time I have heard of a town doing this. I love the pics. Nothing like seeing Goldens swimming.


----------

